
9,100 homes proposed for Mountain View's tech hub off of Shoreline Boulevard - mtviewdave
http://mv-voice.com/news/2015/11/11/city-opts-to-max-out-housing-in-north-bayshore-study
======
DrScump
They'd better be planning to allow no garages and parking spaces for those
homes, making them walk, bike, and public transportation only. Shoreline Blvd
is already gridlocked during commute hours, and every single resident will
have to take (or cross) Shoreline to go much of anywhere.

It's a bit ironic considering that Mtn. View is the city than banished Home
Depot from the old Emporium land due to traffic catastrophization by
opponents... which will cost the city millions of dollars in its share of
sales tax revenue.

A senior-care facility was built there instead.

